# Major crisis in Santa Cruz County, California



## osprey (May 8, 2008)

This is an appeal from The Rabbit Haven of Scotts Valley California.

Shelters in Santa Cruz County have been hit with several large dumps of rabbits in the last few days from several abuse and confiscation cases. Rabbits were confiscated by Animal Control from four sites, with a total of 28 rabbits being taken away and brought to the two county shelters. One of the sites was a slaughterhouse, where the rabbits were breeding indiscriminantly and not being cared for. These rabbits were abused and neglected, many of them sick or injured, some adults and some babies. Shelter staff, shelter advocates and rescuers are scrambling to find places for these rabbits to go where they can heal and recover from their ordeal.

We need help from anyone interested in fostering or who may be able to adopt. The shelters were just slammed with 15 new rabbits in a large scale rescue and five more are expected to come in tomorrow. Eight more will be incoming soon from a variety of rescue and abandonment cases. These shelters were already full of rabbits because of dumped Easter bunnies, and The Haven's foster system is brimming full too. Sadly, these large cases will displace the existing shelter rabbits and foster sites at The Haven.

Please call or email if you can foster, rescue or adopt or help in any way! You can reach Auntie Heather Bechtel by phone at 831 239-7119 and email at [email protected]. Please help us give these bunnies a chance at a new life free of suffering and abuse.

You can see pictures of the bunnies on our website here http://therabbithaven.org/SlaughterhouseConfiscation_050709.html


----------



## naturestee (May 8, 2008)

ray:


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2008)

How heartbreaking. I really hope people in the area can step up and help these bunnies.


----------



## osprey (May 8, 2008)

Four of the babies have been pulled by The Rabbit Haven: Pico, Snuzzle, Bishop and Greco. These are now in foster care at one of our baby care sites.
I think we might be able to pull a couple of more this week. I posted Craig's List last night, we are hoping for a few more foster homes for these guys.


----------



## pla725 (May 17, 2008)

Let me know if anyone has options for her. I could probably get another weekif no other rabbits or a bunch of cats show upbut her due out day was today. I need help ASAP-Lara shelter advoacate/. copntact me at [email protected]










Oreo Bunkins

We have a small curly mini rex that was surrendered by her owner because they could not care for her due to their own illness. Very minimal info but seems she has lived her life in an outdoor hutch and seems older but may just need proper care for a while. She is on the thin side but is eating well with us. When I sexed her, I found several decent sized pustules around her vaginal opening. She also has a mild on and off weepy eye. She went to Dr Hawklin on Monday and we expressed all of the pustules and she is on meds (BNP and TMS)for the eye and overall healing of the vaginal area which looks pretty good now. She is very difficult to medicate orallybut not impossible. She is a vocal rabbit and cries, grunts, and whimper through her nose and chestwhen giving meds that make her sound sick but do not think that she is. The vet thought she sounded fine. Due to the weepy eye and chest noises, I can not get her spayed through the county and we are extremely crowded at both shelters right now. She is treatable but I think she would be euthanized if I sent her to our other shelterand we are too full. She is pretty good with her litterbox, loves to be petted, and is extremely gentle even when getting the meds that she hates.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2008)

Oh my...I wish these buns weren't so far away. I would foster in a heartbeat.


----------



## osprey (May 27, 2008)

Oreo Bunkins is safe! She was rescued by The Rabbit Haven, and has been adopted. She is currently in foster care awaiting her spay. She will be going to her forever home sometime next week.


----------



## Coco0457 (May 27, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Oh my...I wish these buns weren't so far away. I would foster in a heartbeat.



I was thinking the same!! We have to consider moving!! :biggrin2:



^_^


----------



## Coco0457 (May 27, 2008)

*osprey wrote: *


> Oreo Bunkins is safe! She was rescued by The Rabbit Haven, and has been adopted. She is currently in foster care awaiting her spay. She will be going to her forever home sometime next week.



oh, this is great news!!!

:bunny19 Oreo is such a cutie!!!


----------



## pla725 (Jun 3, 2008)

Rosie the Riveter was rescued with 21 other rabbits who were living
under the owner's house. They were malnourished, exposed to predators,
and they were suffering. Domestic rabbits don't have the same
instincts that wild rabbits have, so they are not capable of defending
themselves outdoors. Rosie was lucky to survive that ordeal, and is
now looking for an INDOOR home.

Rosie the Riveter is a shy and sensitive rabbit who is frightened by
the loud chickens and dogs she is currently living with. She was
rescued in late April, but she is not showing progress in her current
environment. Although she has been spayed, litter box trained, and
picked up every day, she still does not trust people because she is so
nervous and uncomfortable in this setting. Her stress level and
anxiety are bad for her physical health as well, and we are worried
that she is getting depressed and lonely. She would do very well with
a bunny friend who could help bring her out of her shell, or in a
quiet foster home where she can relax and blossom. She is actually a
very sweet girl, but she needs to be given a fair chance. She is at
HIGH-RISK because of her dislike for certain staff members and because
she is difficult to adopt due to her current behavior and breed
(Florida White). Can you help her by fostering or rescuing her? Please
contact Anna at [email protected] or Julie Wood at
[email protected] T: (831)688.8118 or (831)212.1935 if you can
help. SHE NEEDS RESCUE OR FOSTER THIS WEEK FOR HER OWN SAFETY!

I have a beautiful photo of her that I will post so that you can see
this sweet, shy girl. She needs a foster home in central California,
or an adopter.


----------



## osprey (Jun 3, 2008)

This is Rosie:


----------



## osprey (Jun 30, 2008)

Rosie the Riveter was rescued by The Rabbit Haven and is no longer in danger. She is safe, and is a Haven bunny now.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm glad this one was saved. Thanks for the update.


----------

